# Family Day to the East



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sonia and James wanted to go fishing this week and we also invited Sonia's sister, Sandra.

I was in Spanish Fork right at 6:00am to pick her up and then it was back to Orem to swoop up my troop.

We made pretty good time and it wasn't long before we pulled up to the dam at Red Creek Reservoir, north of Fruitland.

The lake was much smaller in person than I figured from the satellite images. I saw ripples popping up here and there across the top, so I figured the fishing would be pretty good.

WRONG! :lol:

I was the only one that even tried to fish. I threw a kastmaster, fly behind a bubble (a little breezy for the rod), Jake's, Blue Fox, minnow and finally a worm under a bubble. After about 45 minutes of that, the ladies started walking the dam. I told them not to bother and that we'd go somewhere else. :|

As that played out, I failed to notice that my bubble had disappeared. I picked up the rod and made sure the line was being tugged and set the hook. Only problem was that my knot popped and the fish got away. I already had my other gear ready to go, so it didn't really bug me much. I was already leaving.

The fish I saw rising were probably around 10-12 inches, so I probably didn't miss much. I did happen to notice a population of bait fish though.

I decided that Currant Creek Reservoir would be our best bet for noob/family-friendly fishing. I really enjoy fishing Currant Creek and I've never been skunked there, so I was optimistic.

I was a little worried that we wouldn't hit my sweet spot of CC, since we had the boy with us and it's a pretty good hike. Not the best setting for a 2 yr old.

We went all the way around and paid the fee ( :roll: )to get up against the hillside near the dam. Two other groups were on other parts of the shoreline and reported slow fishing.

I went through several different methods and rigs, but couldn't force a hit. Nobody else was getting anything either, plus we were losing gear left and right in the submerged snagbeds. :lol:

All I caught were a couple of wispy cloud shots:

[attachment=5:398s1671]6.jpg[/attachment:398s1671]

[attachment=4:398s1671]5.jpg[/attachment:398s1671]

(So far from the fool proof sweet spot.  )

Time for a picnic, since we paid the day use fee.

I wheeled us over to the North end and the inlets were rolling in fast. There was at least a hundred yards of swirling, foamy chaos from the heavy current at Currant. :wink:

The ladies were, again, in the car while I kept trying for something.

I filled up a bubble all the way and dropped it into a deep hole formed by the two currents' eddies. I watched as the bubble disappeared with a plump crawler 2 feet behind.

It didn't take long at all and I grabbed the interest of a gorgeous little Colorado Cutthroat. The slash marks were a deep, blood red and the fins also had a crimson tint.

[attachment=3:398s1671]4.jpg[/attachment:398s1671]

Check out those markings:

[attachment=2:398s1671]3.jpg[/attachment:398s1671]

Pretty fish.

That hole was big enough that I felt it could hold another willing fish, so I repeated my previous drop and had a significantly larger and stronger fish.

I saw it thrashing and couldn't get a good read on what it was until it stopped fighting.

I really didn't see this one coming:

[attachment=1:398s1671]2.jpg[/attachment:398s1671]

That would do it for Currant Creek and I vowed to hit the good spot no matter what, next time.

I passed the idea along of trying Strawberry for a little while and finally got a vote of yes. Again, because of the boy and the hiking challenged, we didn't go to my cliff spot and tried somewhere that I'd never been on the SC side.

I lost about $20.00 in gear or more pretty quickly and that frustrated me enough to stop fishing. I watched my wife reel in one 16.5 inch cutt and it was released quickly.

That was the only action at Strawberry besides a crawdad and a WHOLE LOTTA WIND!

James liked it though:

[attachment=0:398s1671]1.jpg[/attachment:398s1671]

So all around a very slow day, but I suppose that not all weekends can be magical.

It was a good day to get out anyway. The roads were great (what a change) everywhere I went today.

Happy Fishing, Humans.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

At least you got a couple cutts and a big chub/whitefish looking fish. Looks like it was a nice day.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Threshershark and I fished Currant Creek on Saturday with minimal success. We hadn't heard any ice off reports at all, but knew it must be gone, and had done pretty well there last year in the early spring. The water was 43 degrees, putting it right in that iffy zone where fish are usually reluctant to feed on much or are being very selective. We caught some fish though. The thing that bummed us out was mostly the size of the fish. Last year all the cutts were about 15-16" with an occasional 18 incher. This time the biggest fish were only 13" and most of them were around 11. Green Krystal Killers, Spear Lake Renegades, and other flashy green flies were working best. I caught a few on a pea**** bugger also. 

Its good that you got out again though, I know you hardly ever get to go fishing. I'm in the same boat. Funny, last year I caught a whitefish out of CC also. It was about 18" and looked like it was high in protein. I didn't want to release it, so I ate the little dude. Tasted a lot like catfish. 

Hopefully this weekend will be better.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice report LOAH. Sometimes it seems like theres no fish in the lake.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sounds like you made a big loop, at least you didn't get the skunk! You do have to have the slow weekends to apprecaite the good ones! :mrgreen:


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Good report loah. Those whitefish can fight!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good report man, at keast you didnt get skunked and the family had some fun! Too bad it couldnt have been faster action though.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the report LOAH. Pretty cutty... man that car of yours is a rallier!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> ... man that car of yours is a rallier!!


 8)

It loves to get away from it all. The front bumper has come unbuttoned in a couple of spots though. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Isn't that what Bondo is for?  :wink:


Sorry to get technical, but I'm pretty sure bondo is just to fill in uneven areas of body panels, not an adhesive, as the name would lead one to believe. (I know, thanks a lot, wiseguy :mrgreen: )

I'll probably need some rivets or some big washers to remount it nice and firm. It's only a couple of spots that are loose.

I still have a few roads to plow before it falls off. :lol:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

SS- And pop-rivets!

I am surprised you had such poor luck at Red Creek. I havn't been there for a year, but every time I have ever gone the fishing has been excellent for 14-18 inch bows. I had planned on hitting that lake next week with my boys. Maybe we will try something we have never done before instead; hit Yuba and look for walleyes and pike. Thanks for the report.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I was surprised too. Really, if I went alone, I'm sure I would've been more patient and tried other spots on the lake. I most likely would've done much better, but I was with city girls that have a low tolerance for patience...and a 2yr old. :lol: 

I fished off the dam and got the only bite off of a worm under a bubble. They were hitting small white flies (looked fuzzy) that were dotting across the surface. I didn't have all my flies with me, so I couldn't try a dry. My guess is that a Parachute Adams or something similar would get it done.

It didn't look like the rising fish were very big though. Maybe 12? I'll have to try it again someday, but I'm booked for a little while.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Just to let any curious minds know...

Whitefish isn't half bad!  Especially with some Montreal Steak seasoning.

It's not trout, but it's pretty good. I'd eat it again.

The cutts out of Currant Creek are some of the best tasting fish in Utah, in my opinion. Almost as good as a berry cutt.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Loah I am not a fish eater you know this but I will keep me some kokes if we catch them! We need to hit some lakes up north with pavlick or moon lake. The best way to catch them is trolling though. Them are some tasty vittles we have to get you some!


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

i wish i could get my wife to go to 3 different lakes in a day its hard enough to get her to one.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

It's easy. Just take her to a crappy one and keep telling her there's another one close by that's way better.

That credit card will max out in one day, but it might be worth it. :wink:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Loah sorry to hear about red creek. hopfuly next time you go you can catch some fish. I know you are a minnow and a spinner guy but for your wife and kid try some power bait.


----------

